# What is your best cigar cutter of all time?



## Big John

Sure, there are many from old stand bys like Xikar to Palio, and new ones like Shuriken, but which one works the best for you? Hey, if your teeth are what works tell me and tell me why.


----------



## MDS

I have the Xikar Ultra Slim cutter and I have found it to be my favorite cutter that I've used. It's thin and clips onto my magnetic wallet without noticeably increasing the size. The blades are sharp and though it took a few cuts to learn how to make a good cut I have become very comfortable with it. (You have to push with your palm instead of with your thumb as I did with previous cutters) It also looks pretty cool especially in the gunmetal version.


----------



## dgold21

When I travel I take the Palio, at home it's the Xikar...but I'm still in amazement I haven't yet lopped a fingertip off with the Xikar, I play with it incessantly. (knocking on wood)


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

My favorite cutter is my Cuban Crafters Perfect cutter. I also have a Xikar punch on my keychain. These are the only two things I use now.


----------



## Isonj

I just picked up the "perfect cutter" two weeks ago and I am thinking that may be my go to cutter. I have more expensive ones, but for the price you cannot beat it.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I'm a palio an myself.


----------



## CheapHumidors

My go-to cutter is a cheap-o Havana Punch Cutter. I love a punch cut but I have a nasty habit of losing my cutters (and lighters for that matter). This one is super inexpensive and works like a charm.


----------



## Bondo 440

Cuban Crafters, I believe it is the " perfect " model. Lifetime warranty. It was like $20 
LOL "daily driver" - Eight months still sharp


----------



## OratorORourke

I have a few, but the one I keep going back to is my JdN "Bullet Proof" cigar cutter...


















"_This Joya de Nicaragua Bulletproof Cigar Cutter will provide you with the perfect cut. This cutter is uniquely designed to be "idiot proof", in that it has a metal backing that keeps your cigar from being cut too deeply. These cutters look and work great..._"

The cutter is solid and has a nice weight and feel to it. I think I snagged mine off of eBay for like $12...


----------



## Big John

dgold21 said:


> When I travel I take the Palio, at home it's the Xikar...but I'm still in amazement I haven't yet lopped a fingertip off with the Xikar, I play with it incessantly. (knocking on wood)


Amazing, I thought I was the only one who did that!


----------



## henjg124

SAK, without a doubt. Not the punch cutter but the C cupped scissor one. The reason why is because I've been using it for about 10yrs. and it still cuts like brand new and it has great control.


----------



## Calikind

Perfect cutter from Cuban Crafters. Best cutter i have used to date.


----------



## fuente~fuente

I'm a Palio guy...


----------



## alexcue

I've got just about every style of cutter out there. My favorite is the Cuban Crafter Perfect Cutter, I like the Palio, the Xikar X2 and their XV V-Cutter. But if i needed to grab just one to go pretty much anywhere? it's the Perfect cutter by CC. Great price, great warranty.


----------



## jurgenph

HTML5 Gordon said:


> My favorite cutter is my Cuban Crafters Perfect cutter. I also have a Xikar punch on my keychain. These are the only two things I use now.


i seem to use...

50% cuban crafters perfect cutter
40% cheap punch cutter (need to get me a punch that cuts a bigger home for larger RG cigars)
8% xicar xi3
1% cuban crafters 3 blade scissors
1% toothpick

i've never tried a palio, but i haven't seen anyone complain about them, maybe i should get one and see for myself.

J.


----------



## Big John

_Excellent replies all. I have them all except the _*Cuban Crafters *

_ which I will now order. Thanks so much for sharing your experiences. _


----------



## beercritic

Cuban Crafter & most of my "free" lighters have a punch. And the free Monticristo punch is great.

Google my "free punch" thread. I can't remember the link.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Still use Zino Davidoff cigar cutter I bought back in the early 90s ... hasn't let me down yet. Although I am tempted to try a Xikar and some of the newer cutters.


----------



## KcJason1

Palio.... Xikars need warranty work daily.


----------



## Motrix

+1 on the Palio best cutter I ever owned. Seems to be the only one that follows me everywhere. Mi Xikars get no action....but I do love my room 101 one. My Cuban Crafters was great for about 2 months then was tucked away in the back of the drawer because it became too loose.


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

Just picked up a Palio myself and I can say I wont be using anything else from here on out!


----------



## Benthe8track

I love my Xi1


----------



## Kindanutz

Prometheus H series is my go to favorite cutter


----------



## Beeman

I have a Xikar that I got really early on, and I love it, but now I seem to be gravitating almost 90% towards a punch, although right now just the cheap one on my lighter. It's time for me to make an investment in a nicer one.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

KcJason1 said:


> Palio.... Xikars need warranty work daily.


Gotta agree with Jason i thought Xi-kars were special. Till mine broke went out to be fixed. Grabbed a Palio to tide me over never looked back. Xi-kar has great customer service they sent me two new Xi-kars which i sold here on puff. I still use the Palio daily that was years ago


----------



## bpegler

When I'm being a snob, my Xikar Xi 3 with bocote wood. Otherwise I use my Xi 1 for times I'm smoking away from home. It fits nicely in my pocket. Palio for home and international travel.

I have had occasional trouble with Xikar, but their warranty takes care of this. Palio works great, but it is lacking in aesthetics and is too bulky in my pocket.


----------



## smokin_dad

I was a huge Xikar fan until I got a Palio. The Palio is by far the best cutter I have used! Palio all the way!


----------



## CopGTP

I have to say my absolute favorite is my Xikar V-cut (only because I really enjoy v-cut) , a close second is my palio, which needs warranty work  . I'll use a punch every now and then when I'm feeling sassy.


----------



## Benthe8track

smokin_dad said:


> I was a huge Xikar fan until I got a Palio. The Palio is by far the best cutter I have used! Palio all the way!


I think I'll have to grab a Palio too, I've heard a few guys mention this.


----------



## Ky70

A few months ago I would have said Palio without blinking with 2nd place going to the before its time, inexpensive, super sharp single blade Havana cutter (anybody remember these? Mine is 10 years old). I've been rolling with Palio for over 9 years (exchanged my 9 yo Palio for a new one earlier this year) and it certainly preformed great over the years. I like the xikar cutters too (my Xi1 is from 2005)...though I do not particulary enjoy operating the ulta slim xikar as it just never feel solid with the way it has to be used.


But after having used the Cuban Crafter perfect cutters for a few months, I am sold on these as my new favorite. I love that they hold the clipped cap until I want to eject it and LOVE the limitation of how much can be cut off. A double may be necessary on some Torpedos/belicosos but I don't mind that. The blades cut extremely well and I really enjoy the extra heft/solid feel of these cutters (I prefer the heavier stainless steel body version over the lighter black anodized aluminum version). They're also pefect for low light cutting as I don't need to see much at all to still get a great cut...comes in handy for me with my backyard nighttime smoking.


----------



## alexcue

Ken, is that the Palio double pouch?


----------



## Samadhi

Looks like I am going to pick up a Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter to try out.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter, but now looking to add a Palio to the mix.


----------



## madbricky

I like the big golden key Montecristo at home when it seems to interest me. 90% of the time is my Exacto hobby knife. Cuts like a laser and does not disturb the cap or crack to the side. My smokes are at 62% rh.
I use a wicked sharp little pen knife when I'm out. Same deal, makes a deep hole keeping tar of my lips.
I would like to have a V cutter.


----------



## Ky70

alexcue said:


> Ken, is that the Palio double pouch?


Yes that's it. It's pretty nice and seems very durable (only a couple of months of use so far).


----------



## fuente~fuente

To me, the biggest difference between the three most popular here (Xikar, Palio, Cuban Crafters), and since I've owned all of them, and since all of them have lifetime warranty and can be sent back is... 

1) How long do they remain sharp?
2) How reliable are they?

I can tell you the Palio is the most reliable... The Xikar has a lot of things that sometimes fail to work. The blades will sometimes stick when you open it, and the button to release has a history of deciding to stop working. You also sometimes have to tighten the screw at the base with some of them after a while. 
The Cuban Crafters is a great cutter for what you pay, but for me, it isn't as comfortable in the fingers with its sharper edges, and it's a little sticky when you open it and close it. It also is the least sharp of the three and will dull the fastest as it's not as high quality of steel as the Xikar or Palio. It is more reliable than the Xikar however. 

Hence why I carry a Palio... Less things to break, lasts longer, more comfortable, weighs less, same great warranty :thumb:


----------



## Ky70

fuente~fuente said:


> To me, the biggest difference between the three most popular here (Xikar, Palio, Cuban Crafters), and since I've owned all of them, and since all of them have lifetime warranty and can be sent back is...
> 
> 1) How long do they remain sharp?
> 2) How reliable are they?
> 
> I can tell you the Palio is the most reliable... The Xikar has a lot of things that sometimes fail to work. The blades will sometimes stick when you open it, and the button to release has a history of deciding to stop working. You also sometimes have to tighten the screw at the base with some of them after a while.
> The Cuban Crafters is a great cutter for what you pay, but for me, it isn't as comfortable in the fingers with its sharper edges, and it's a little sticky when you open it and close it. It also is the least sharp of the three and will dull the fastest as it's not as high quality of steel as the Xikar or Palio. It is more reliable than the Xikar however.
> 
> Hence why I carry a Palio... Less things to break, lasts longer, more comfortable, weighs less, same great warranty :thumb:


Good points. I'm only a couple of months into the Perfect cutters so I can't comment on longevity but I have not noted that they are less sharp than my Palio or xikars (maybe I got lucky), though I certainly wouldn't say they were sharper. I love the round finger holes of the CC and my fingers fit through the openings better than they do the Palio openings.

Outside of personal preference, one advantage the Perfect cutter (and Xikar cutters) has over the Palio in the size of cigar it can take. The Palio will take up to 54 ring guage with no issue (snug fit) but a 56 ring guage would only get the tip of the cap though you could still get your cigar cut. Perfect cutter can comfortably fit a 60 ring guage cigar without obstruction. This is a non issue for most though as folks usually smoke cigars that are under a 54 ring guage, but I do remember having to take a little extra time cutting a couple 56 ring guage sticks with the Palio (no biggie though).

If the Perfect cutters starts to dull, I'll just send it in under warranty for sharpening/replacement. I can confirm that Palio uses high quality steel as my cutter remained sharp for 9 years.


----------



## LueyC

I like my CC cutter, non perfect cut version (I wanted something I could use with torpedos/belicosos without having to recut). It is nice and heavy. I also enjoy the free Monte punch cutter every so often. Can't beat these two for value, I am sure I will pick up more toys along the way, but I am happy with these two for now.


----------



## JJ3

Love my Xikar Xi2, but still want to get a Palio one day.


----------



## rtrimbath

My Xikar VX V-Cut is far and above my most used cutter at the moment. it leaves a perfect cut every time. When it comes to Belisicos and Torpedoes, my Xikar MTX Scissors can't be beat.


----------



## Indy-hp

I've been using a Xikar Ultra Slim cutter/lighter combo, but then I received a Cuban Crafters stainless steel Perfect Cutter as a gift. I love the Perfect Cutter and it quickly became the only cutter I use. 

It does have a couple of issues, though. As others observed, it is heavy in a pocket when traveling, it is a little sticky, and the edges of the finger holes are a little sharp. So, I ordered two of the inexpensive resin version, and I think it is the perfect Perfect Cutter. Lightweight, not sticky, no sharp edges. I'll use the original at home, and take the resin version traveling.


----------



## amcwilli1

I love my Xikar X2.. But I also have a colibri guillotine that works great..Both on CBID for 30 bucks!


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

My new limited edition Prometheus Destino Al Siglo cutter. Love this thing!


----------



## fiatster

Perfect cutter from Cuban Crafters.


----------



## tx_tuff

Xikar XV V-Cutter, been through thousands of cigars and cuts like a knife through butter!! Use it on ever type of cigar for this reason.

By the way when you send a Xikar back for repairs (Xi series mostly) they send you a new one. The old ones are then fixed and sent to US Soldiers.


----------



## Ricardo-

Xikar Xi2. Completely effortless and a perfect cut every time. Day and night difference vs. the several cheapo cutters I have.

Surprised to see the quality complaints, but mine is just a few months old. We'll see.....


----------



## Incognito11

At home i really do enjoy my Xikar folding scissors.

Since working at a B&M i have had the fortune of using the incredible Donatus scissors.
After using them i simply could not return to a guillotine, the smooth cut is simply the best i have ever seen. They are incredible and with the price point of $180+ they know how good their product really is...

Here is the CA article on them: The Big Cut


----------



## Ky70

I cut with scissors less than any other option. 
Im happy to cut my cigars with any of the 5 cutters below.
Xikar ZX
Xikar VX
Cuban Crafter perfect cutter (Stainless Steel)
Cuban Crafter perfect cutter (Anodized Aluminum)
Palio


----------



## Mashie

Stainless steel perfect cutter from CC.


----------



## Ky70

Ky70 said:


> I cut with scissors less than any other option.
> Im happy to cut my cigars with any of the 5 cutters below.
> Xikar ZX
> Xikar VX
> Cuban Crafter perfect cutter (Stainless Steel)
> Cuban Crafter perfect cutter (Anodized Aluminum)
> Palio


----------



## sullyman

+1 on the stainless steel perfect cutter from CC. Absolutely love it, though sometimes it requires an extra cut for torpedos because of the cutter's capped back.


----------



## huskers

I have an Xikar Xi3 and a Montecrisco punch cutter.

I'm finding that I am starting to like the punch cutter more and more.


----------



## FlipMo

I have 3 Xikar Xi3's and 2 Davidoff Zino's, but I prefer using the Xikar's over the Zino's.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Xikar XV - "V Cut! V Cut! V Cut!" Benefits of a punch, without as much risk of buildup. Wunderbar!:bowdown:


----------



## Rock31

your teeth


----------



## FlipMo

Rock31 said:


> your teeth


Every time I imagine someone using their choppers to remove the cap of a cigar, I think of old Western movies and the cowboys that would bite into the stick before lighting a match on the bottom of their boot. Clint Eastwood also comes to mind.


----------



## Corvus

I've been stuck using one of the cheap double guillotine cutters that every B&M keeps by the counter for right now. It works well enough I suppose. I'd like to get my hands on a good quality scissors style cutter just because they look pretty classy.


----------



## Rosie

Of all time? That would be the Nat Sherman Tsuge cutter. Unfortunately, they've been out of production for many years now.

My favorite that's still in production would be the Xikar MTX scissors. A perfect cut every time, but it takes a bit of skill to use them correctly. But once you get the hang of it, they rule. Plus I look badass using them. :smoke:

Cheers,


Rosie


----------



## StogieNinja

Xikar Xi3. Best cutter ever. 

Skip Palio. They blades are so thin that the slightest thing will nick them causing them to snag on themselves.


----------



## Rosie

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Xikar Xi3. Best cutter ever.


I have a couple of Xi1s and an Xi2. They're all great. No Xi3 yet, though. I've had my eye on the carbon fiber one for a while now. When I see a good deal I'll scoop one up. Perhaps at the Xikar booth at CigarFest.


----------



## UBC03

How about going to the intro section and telling us a little about yourself.

As for the link the xikar is awesome. But I'd rather but 60 perfect cutters then any on the list. 
The thread is best cutters not most expensive novelty cutters.


cigar4life said:


> It's hard to settle with one, but I'd have to sit with something that is unique. It would have to be the boar tusk cigar cutter. Something like the first one here -(mod edit: link removed)


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper

Great Band for Buck is a Cuban Crafter off e-bay $15.00.


----------



## csk415

Have only owned a few but this one is by far the best one. I get a great cut every time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

I find myself using my Palio cutter more and more now, though I still love my Xikar Xi1.

In fact I used both on a stick last night. I had initially cut it with my Xikar but I found myself getting a shitty draw. So I fixed it with a tiny snip with my Palio.


----------



## JDom58

sullyman said:


> +1 on the stainless steel perfect cutter from CC. Absolutely love it, though sometimes it requires an extra cut for torpedoes because of the cutter's capped back.


This was exactly what I was going to say, although I use the Xikar Xi3 also


----------

